# shivering goats



## stephaniepl205 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all! 
It's real cold here in mass right now and my goats have been handling it fine. Except for tonight. I went to check on them and two of them were shivering. They are eating, drinking normal. I hAve a coat on my smaller goat and she seems fine. The other two soaked there coats in the rain the other day so I took themail off. I just threw a ton of extrs straw down for bedding. And also brought out warm water, which they love. Should I be concerned? My husband suggested we bring them into our garage but I've heard that can be the worst thing to do because it is too warm and they need to regulate temaps on there own. Any suggestions??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Shivering just means they're regulating their temps, so it's not necessarily a bad thing. Now if they're hunched up miserably with snotty noses and no appetite that's a different story. 

Fluff up the bedding, make sure the hay feeders are stuffed and offer a little grain for extra carbs. Warm water will do them good. Put their coats back on if you want to..my goats survived -20 temps so I'm sure yours will be ok with extra feed and bedding.


----------



## stephaniepl205 (Mar 24, 2013)

That makes me feel so much better. They aren't hunched over or seem at all sick, just the shivering. I gave them some extra grain just now and fluffed up the hay and gave them more to munch on. I'll check them in another hour because I'm crazy


----------

